# The worst day ever!!!!!



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I never thought I was going to post in this section until I got woken up from my brother screaming that the birds are outside and their cage is upside down.

I started to run outside to check them out and I see the white cage moved over with the birds wing all bloody and I notice that Quinn was missing 

I then saw the blue cage 8 feet away from the white cage where is originally was and it was flipped over with no birds in it but a lot of feathers  

I hear 2 of my birds calling and I run out to see my shodu next to the pool and I got him with the towel then I see my Georgie on the pool net so I tried to get him with the towel but he just flew to the tree then I notice that his wing was also bloody. I tried coaxing him with millet but he wouldn't eat so I asked my brother to keep an eye on him while I get the perch. While i was on the way to get it I found myself looking at 2 Brocken wings with SO MANY feathers around, so I look at the wing and I see pearling on both of then so in my mind I heard a whisper Juno and willow 

I then grabbed the perch and tried getting Georgie down but he didn't step up so after 10 minutes of me trying I just pulled the branch and grabbed him!
I then look around around and I see blood all over the blue cage  

This is what I'm guessing that happened: when the animal flipped over the blue cage a over the doors went up so Georgie and shodu flew to safety while the animal grabbed Juno and willow and ate them on the side of the house 

April most probrually flew away but I have no clue how the animal killed Quinn because she was in the white cage and all of the doors where locked and there is no clue of her around! 

I'll post photos of the cage and if you want you can post photos of their wings and blood and feathers so you'll maybe can figure out what type of strake was it 

We are going to check the cameras tonight!

Curse you animal that ate my babies    
You will be missed by your daddy...


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Please delete this post


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Please delete this post


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, Baruch...how absolutely horrible! I'm so sorry for your losses.    I can't even begin to imagine.

Where they all in the little cages because the aviary was being cleaned?


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh no, I am so very sorry, I can't imagine how you are feeling right now  and you have me in tears just reading that. I really hope the others get well soon.


----------



## cedricsmom (Mar 26, 2013)

I am feeling very sorry for the birds. Is that how you keep your birds, such tiny flimsy cages? I am sorry that you lost them that way but maybe you should find a good home for the surviving ones. You cannot keep birds outside if you can't protect them from other animals. They could have been attacked by racoons, cats, ferrets etc.


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! This is so sad and horrible. I can't imagine what you must be going through! This is everyone's nightmare 
I am thinking of you and I hope the others are ok. Hugs!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

cedricsmom said:


> I am feeling very sorry for the birds. Is that how you keep your birds, such tiny flimsy cages? I am sorry that you lost them that way but maybe you should find a good home for the surviving ones. You cannot keep birds outside if you can't protect them from other animals. They could have been attacked by racoons, cats, ferrets etc.


HaimovFids as a nice big aviary for his birds -- this is not how they usually live, so don't jump down his throat without even knowing all the facts! I'm sure there was a reasonable explanation for them being in these cages temporarily. And I'm also sure this was a very, very hard lesson. I doubt he will ever leave the birds outside unsupervised like this ever again.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree with moonchild, Haimovfids takes good care of his birds and they have a large aviary and I don't think it's fair that you try to make a person feel bad who is already hurting. I have taken mine outside in smaller cages for many reasons to as I'm sure we all have at some point but will now be more careful.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> I am feeling very sorry for the birds. Is that how you keep your birds, such tiny flimsy cages? I am sorry that you lost them that way but maybe you should find a good home for the surviving ones. You cannot keep birds outside if you can't protect them from other animals. They could have been attacked by racoons, cats, ferrets etc.


Just to let you know, this post made me very emotional and I'm crying now 
Please make sure you word your posts next time because you have to understand what I'm going through

I just wanted my birds to have a clean aviary so I put them there for one night and this happened 

I'm so sorry Quinn, Juno, April, Willow! I might take your advice and give them away 

I feel terrible!!!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh gosh, how horrible! My heart is broken for you and your babies. I hope you can get the rest home safely.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Just to let you know, this post made me very emotional and I'm crying now
> Please make sure you word your posts next time because you have to understand what I'm going through
> 
> I just wanted my birds to have a clean aviary so I put them there for one night and this happened
> ...


Please don't, you made a mistake and this is not your fault... Bad things happen. I know how horrible you must feel but please don't give away your birds over this! They are well taken care of and well loved.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The only place they can go is the flea market, that's the only bird place that has cockatiels


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Just to let you know, this post made me very emotional and I'm crying now
> Please make sure you word your posts next time because you have to understand what I'm going through
> 
> I just wanted my birds to have a clean aviary so I put them there for one night and this happened
> ...


Haimovfids I wouldn't do that, sometimes we try our very best to take care of them and no matter how hard we try things can and sometimes will go wrong. A year ago I had Randy and Sexy in a Patio aviary in the car port and it started to rain and get windy I thought I was doing the right thing by covering one side of their cage to keep it out the next minute I hear a crash outside and the cage had blown over, as a result Sexy got a big lump on her shoulder that even after vet visits didn't get better and she died from it, I still blame myself.
Everyone has regrets and blame themselves when it comes to their pets at some point, the main thing is you learn from them, even though it's hard


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They were back in their aviary after I took the pictures
I made a thread before asking what I should do and I got an answer saying that it's better to be in a small cage inside the house than freezing in the aviary so yesterday they were in the garage but it was hot outside so I thought that it would be better if I can put them outside but not back in the aviary because if it was cold then I had to towel them which I don't like doing


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Haimovfids said:


> The only place they can go is the flea market, that's the only bird place that has cockatiels


Do not take them to the flea market...that would not be the right thing to do for you or them!

Just keep the small cage(s) in the house next time you clean the aviary. I know this will never happen again...you love them and you care for them well. This was a terrible, terrible accident, but there's nothing to be done about it now. Love the birds you have left and take comfort in their presence. Don't give them away out of guilt, or you'll regret it forever.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh goodness, I cannot begin to comprehend how you must be feeling. 
I am so very sorry, may your beautiful birds RIP & Fly free & happy at Rainbow bridge x


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ill *never* ever put them there again!!!!!!
Thank you Garance! You really helped me through this


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this Baruch... What a nightmare...

Please don't give away your other babies for something that isn't your fault. You'll know to keep them elsewhere next time, it's not like you won't or don't make an effort.

I'm really sorry. I wish there was something I could do to help you.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh Baruch, when I saw this my heart melted, it really did. You are my friend and it hurts me to hear what you have to go through. It must be a traumatizing ideal. I cried when I saw the title, and even more so when I started reading. Please don't sell the other birds, they love you and need you. Fly free Juno, Willow, Quinn and April


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I am so terribly sorry...  But it is _definitely _not your fault!!! You just wanted them to have a clean aviary. Don't give the surviving ones away!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

OMG, I'm so sorry. Rest in peace to those you have lost. :frown:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

cedricsmom said:


> I am feeling very sorry for the birds. Is that how you keep your birds, such tiny flimsy cages? I am sorry that you lost them that way but maybe you should find a good home for the surviving ones. You cannot keep birds outside if you can't protect them from other animals. They could have been attacked by racoons, cats, ferrets etc.


OMG! Baruch my heart hurts reading your post. RIP littles ones  Please don't give the others up - you are a super awesome Daddy!!!!

Cedricsmom - chose your words wisely next time. Baruch does not need to read a post like this after what happened. He's a great bird owner and should not be judged by assumption. I am sorry but your post mad me quite angry.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh Baruch!  I am so so sorry! *hugs* I can only imagine the horror and pain you must be feeling right now. It's hurts me to know you're hurting right now over your terrible loss </3

Please, please don't rehome your other babies! We all know how much you love them and what great care they recieve from you. You give what most of us can only dream of when it comes to your aviary. 

I know it's hard losing your four, but hang in there, buddy! We're all here for you <3 it was an accident that could've happened with any single one of us. Please don't blame yourself.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your support! It really means a lot

I don't really know how to explain how I'm feeling but my heart feels really heavy and I didn't talk the whole day, I just cried and cried over and over again
How do I make myself happy again? Have any of you lost a friend? How did you get over the grieph?
Every time I see Bio my heart feels worse! He keeps singing and calling for Quinn because he always loved her so much and looking at Georgie makes me feel soo bad! Quinn was his mate and they had 3 babies but now Georgie is a widow and marshmallow lost her mother

My day was really ruined so if you have any advise to cope with it, that would be much appreciated


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haimovfids , please don't sell or give away the rest of your birds. This was an unfortunate accident. We all know how much you love your birds and how much time and energy you give them. You are a great owner and things like that could happen to any of us.
I hope you feel better soon, but please don't let yourself drown in guilt - the rest of your birds need you.
Cedricsmom - sorry, but your post is not fair.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Haimovfids just be there for your birds. they can sense your distress. when they start calling just respond to them and snuggle them. remember they are your family. im very very sorry for your loss


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

When I lost Mav, I became very depressed and withdrew from talking or doing much other than going through the motions. All I can say is give yourself time to grieve and recover. Try to focus on the happy memories you have of them. And remember your other birds who are still with you and need you <3
It takes time. I will never ever stop missing or loving Maverick, but Missy has helped me recover in so many ways.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh no, Baruch  this is the worst news to ever read! it was a horrid accident, by no means your fault. i know how much your fids mean to you and i know how much you love them. sometimes accidents happen to even the most careful and loving owners and there isn't ever much warning. it's horrible for it to happen, and it makes me especially sad that it happened to you  my thoughts are with you. if you ever need to talk about it, you know where to find me  may they all rest in peace.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm ready to repost the pictures of my day today

The cages were supposed to be on the green table


Here are the injuries 




The deaths warning: May contain some graphics that may be unpleasant
http://i1316.photobucket.com/albums...0-B6BB-4F48-929C-23E9B39D72E1_zpsik9dtefb.jpg
http://i1316.photobucket.com/albums...0-3C6B-4E3F-9C57-29B22E6E581C_zpsnxxt6a2e.jpg
http://i1316.photobucket.com/albums...3-497B-4D21-84B2-5A5130A4DC05_zpsqlnnl9pi.jpg
http://i1316.photobucket.com/albums...0-0238-4DD6-AE90-E134287E489B_zpspwyvwvjw.jpg


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am speechless... my heart is breaking for you, I am so, so, sorry. Now I am crying, my gosh, this is the worst I have ever seen. I just don't know what to say, especially after seeing them photos, looks like maybe a cat got to them, could of been a dog, but far out, what a devastating, and tragic loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh dear.... That is awful... I am so sorry


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

my goodness D: i am so so so sorry for this. you are such a good bird owner. i hate that this has happened (((


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I know how you feel... I had a dog... She was my girl... My shadow.. My best friend! I had her from the time she was a baby till she was 12 years old. She developed cancer in her old age and when she started to suffer I took her and had her euthanized... And that just devestated me. Some one looked at me later that day and asked me what was wrong... That I looked like I just lost my best friend... I burst into tears and said no I just KILLED her! I was so lost without my sidekick.. I still miss her after 13 years, but now I miss her in a sort of memories that make me smile sort of way... Hang in there .. It will get better. If you need to talk there are lots on here that will talk to you and help you threw it. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I think a raccoon got them 
It's hard loosing 2 babies that you physically watched grow up. Especially when they where 8 months old I also miss my April a lot! She was so beautiful but I'm glad she flew away rather than going into that stupid raccoons stomach


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

There is still hope you may get April back though. Perhaps someone will find her.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened. Just remember your surviving babies need you , don't give them away , that would make it worse for them and for you. You love your tiels or you wouldn't be a member of this site learning ways to make life better for them. Just use your knowledge to prevent others from having the same thing happen to them .


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

just keep a look out for her. she'll turn up. im positive.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh Baruch this is too tragic  
please don't even let the thought of giving away your other birds cross your mind!! you are a great loving owner and provide a wonderful home for your flock. this was a freak accident and has absolutely nothing to do with you.
thinking of you xx


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's so hard! I can't hold my self from crying in school! I keep running to the bathroom and crying there 
I miss and love them so much


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

Haimovfids, I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Life just isn't fair, and it makes it even worse when events happen that are just out of your control. Sending thoughts and hugs to you and your fids. So very sorry 

Don't give the others away, they need you just as much as you need them. It's hard when your feathered babies passes, and the pain is so unbearable at times. But the other feathered babies are still alive and they love you. You are apart of their flock and always will be.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haimovfids, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> Don't give the others away, they need you just as much as you need them. It's hard when your feathered babies passes, and the pain is so unbearable at times. But the other feathered babies are still alive and they love you. You are apart of their flock and always will be.


I won't give them away, they are my heart and soul and I will love them forever and ever



> Haimovfids, how are you feeling today?


Terrible! All of my classmates asked me if I was feeling depressed. I'm am so sad!!!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh dear... I am so sorry  Hang in there, things will get better...


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh, you are so brave for going to school. That must be taking so much out of you... Try to take it easy, okay?

I'm feeling for you, Baruch. I'm still just utterly speechless...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. As I was reading I was thinking it must've been a **** or a dog (we had dogs get a hold of our rabbits when I was a kid and tear them to bits.) You're gonna have to take it one day at a time. Keep breathing, enjoy the birds that you do have. Appreciate that you still have them. Accidents happen and we learn from them. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you both!! I am feeling much better after I talked to an adult about it! My cousin said I should burn the other ones that are alive and BBQ them, I didn't find it funny at all :wacko:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Haimovfids said:


> My cousin said I should burn the other ones that are alive and BBQ them, I didn't find it funny at all :wacko:


I find that very insincere following what happened to you. Did he apologize for that?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Nope, just laughed


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Well that wasnt nice :/ how are the birdies doing today Haimovfids? and yourself?


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Ugh, that sounds like something my brother in law would say. They just don't understand. :/


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm doing great! Thanks for asking! My birds are a little better, I have seen a huge improvement on Moon but Bio and Georgie keep calling for Quinn but I hope they will just remember the good times they had with her instead of thinking of the bad part


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Aww  you guys are gonna be alright.  im glad to hear your doing okay! :3


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm know Amz! That's why I'm on this forum! There are so many people that understand how I feel rather than telling me to burn my babies that I have been weeping for almost the whole day but I'm so much better now than earlier 
It's not like I forgot them--I just don't feel like there is such a big hole in my heart and I feel like try are still with me even though they aren't


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you abaldwin40! It makes me feel great know there are people can can cheer me up when I'm down!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

That was very insensitive and cruel of your cousin. 

But I'm glad you're feeling better <3


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

anytime!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

It's good to hear you're doing better. I know that's what your birdies would've wanted.

Just try and distract them with lots of toys and treats. It'll help them feel better, too.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I was happy to read you spoke to an adult and are feeling better. I know your heart will hurt for a long time but you will get through it and your babies still need you.

As for your cousin *blip*- can't comment as it wouldn't nice. Insensitive so and so!!!

Take care. And we are all here for you


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

just keep loving the babies you have left and it will get better with time.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so upset!!! The raccoon came back and punched the cage bar and left a big dent!!
Moon lost a tail feather in the process! I didn't see it happen but I know because the bars where in perfect condition. I'm so mad now that once we capture the raccoon with a trap I am planning on drowning him or her, I am furiouse


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

better keep those babies inside the house


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I want to but moon has an ingured wing! Is it ok if I try to get him with a towel or will that make things worse?


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

sounds like the raccoon is determined ! Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

As much as you want to hate the raccoon, remember it is only doing what it was born to do. It is not trying to be mean, just trying to survive... Being cruel to it will not make you feel better, or bring back your feathered loved ones. You have to make sure your aviary is raccoon proof. Im so sorry your cousin said such a mean thing. I hope your heart heals soon.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

remember also that anger and frustration is part of the healing process. its normal to express hatred for something that has done you wrong. just dont let it become you  you're a good person; an animal lover, haimovfids.  just pull a bad boyz move: grap your ears, rub them, and yell WOOSAAAAH!!! :rofl: (trying to lighten your spirits a little)


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I didn't really mean it LOL


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

hahaha i know.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I didn't really mean the drowning part LOL. I was just really frustrated about the raccoon but I know its just his/her nature 

they are all in the garage now! the raccoon damaged the aviary, I already stated that I wont ever put them outside there again! unless supervised but their wont be a need of just putting them there.

what should I do about Bio and Georgie? they miss their Quinn so much and it breaks my heart to see them constantly sing for her. even Georgie is singing and he has an amazing voice. the last time I ever heard him sing was when he was trying to whoo Quinn and Bio is breaking his heart for her to come back 

I was planning on fostering Moon and Cloudia's eggs to them but this tragedy ruined everything


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

i wouldnt think of it as a tragedy. think of it as a new beginning if you can. i sure they will find comfort in you and you in them. cuz thats what real family is for


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You know, when one of our cats killed my Bourke’s Parakeet, Bobby, I wanted so much to be furious at her to the point where I even admittedly had thoughts of re-homing her, but then I realized, she is a cat, it is her natural instincts to do that, and it would be pretty sad of me to re-home her over that. It is the same as the Racoon or any wild animal for that matter, even though not a pet, it all comes down to it just being part of their instinctive behavior.

Also, of course we are going to say things we don’t mean when we are angry and upset, and it is understandable, especially when you have to see, and deal with, the aftermath of it all. 

Again, I am so sorry for your losses, and I hope your remaining Cockatiels help bring you some comfort while grieving.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Haimovfids Im sorry for your loss,but remember Nature has its own ways-the raccoon is trying to survive-its extremely sad,but its their instinct.I am sure it will never happen again,because youre a loving owner.Hope all goes well for you and your flock.Hugs and kisses from Brazil X x Teresa


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

How old is your cousin? 
Surely he is just a kid and doesn't understand your grief? 
As far as the raccoon is concerned, yes, he is just trying to survive of course. It's just his nature. But you have the right to let him know he should choose another meal by protecting your babies.
I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I know people lash out and say and do things they really don't mean when they are angry and hurting. I just would hate to see you do something out of hurt and anger that you would regret and feel bad over later. Still hoping your missing one makes it home safely. Have you put up flyers and asked around? Ask at vet offices and humane societies also.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Yes, I agree. It is not the raccoon's fault. Unfortunately this is not always true of humans. I know someone who many years ago (before we all or most of us were born) was also a breeder and one morning he found all his birds dead. A competitor had broken the necks of all his birds. Absolutely horrible!!!!!! I have no decent words (for a forum) to describe the killer, but I am sure you get the picture. After finding his birds dead, this person then gave up being a breeder.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

When Randy lost Sexy he kept calling out for her to, I think the best you can do for them is maybe give them more extra attention, I went out to see Randy alot more than I would have. I hope you all feel better soon, you and the rest of the flock.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Little tiel- wow! People do that? How horrible


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Little tiel- how sick of that person  I'm guessing that the person doesn't live birds rather he just loves money
I'm disgusted


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

littletiel said:


> Yes, I agree. It is not the raccoon's fault. Unfortunately this is not always true of humans. I know someone who many years ago (before we all or most of us were born) was also a breeder and one morning he found all his birds dead. A competitor had broken the necks of all his birds. Absolutely horrible!!!!!! I have no decent words (for a forum) to describe the killer, but I am sure you get the picture. After finding his birds dead, this person then gave up being a breeder.


Even though greed is sadly more and more part of us, it is appalling thinking about the length some of us can go because of it... For many people their birds are just a money machine... sick psychos.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm doing much better! Thank you for all your support



> How old is your cousin?


He is 15, a day younger than me


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's been a week and one day! I'm feeling much better but I have a little update...

Bio and Georgie loved Quinn so much! Bio would spend his whole day trying to mate with her and Georgie would always sleep with her 

That's Georgie on the left and Quinn on the right

But surprisingly i think after a week of non-stop calling, I think both Georgie and Bio have gotten over her!!
But um, I don't think they have gotten over the fact that they want love because they have both moved on to Marshmallow  

Yep, you heard it here! Georgie wants to mate with her daughter, Marshmallow. He sings and does heartwings to her all day, as well as Bio

And moons foot is ingured. He is limping on it and it's always lifted up in his body. I think Cloudia did it, she would attake his foot when he wouldn't give her head scratches, so I put Moon in a 'hospital' cage until he heals his foot
Do you think it's healable?


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds like you have some drama going on, I'd say they probably know now that Quin isn't coming back and that's why their moving on.
If moon isn't putting any weight on his foot at all and it's always up I would take him to a vet if you are able to just to check theres nothing wrong.

Otherwise I'm glad you and the others are starting to feel better.


----------



## kaitlinpaige (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry about your loss  What a tragedy! I'm happy to hear you're feeling better, and it sounds like your flock is too! Best of luck with everything


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I am heartbroken for you...I don't even have words except I am so sorry. Lots of hugs to you and your remaining fids, they must be traumatized...


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I have really loved hearing about your whole flock and it's incredibly sad that this happened to them. We lost Pineapple due to a stupid error on our part (a window that shouldn't have been open), and in retrospect she was a disaster waiting to happen because we'd been too dumb to separate her from the other birds who were plucking her and making her depressed. We're pretty sure one of the neighbors' cats got her in the end, and it makes us feel terrible.

But you and your beautiful flock are moving on, and you have support from everyone here <3


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I think I have the most romantic flock in the world 

Bio loves Marshmallow and he started singing to Cloudia 
Georgie loves Cloudia and Marshmallow 
Cloudia loves Moon and Shodu (and they love her back to)

Every bird in my flock is in a relationship :wacko:
What did I do to them LOL


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Everybody loves Cloudia


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

this is an awful experience that you did not expect to happen. I feel bad for you, how heartbreaking. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Herbie's Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

I've only just read all of this. OMG! how awful for you and your babies, I feel so sorry and upset for you. I hope things are coming together again. It doesn't bear thinking about what your tiels went though. 
Keep us updated X


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you!

I'm feeling much better, it was very sad loosing them but I know they are in a *much* better place than where they were before


----------

